# Lyft now has 45+ min(long ride) notification



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

How original


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

When did this start?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

They are copying uber again. New from lyft. Uber started this a month or so ago.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Lol Lyft is the apple of rideshare companies.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Lol Lyft is the *MICROSOFT* of rideshare companies.


Fixed your post. APPLE innovates, _MICROSOFT_ copies.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I find that Lyft is testing various things in various markets.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Fixed your post. APPLE innovates, _MICROSOFT_ copies.


It only took Apple like 20 years to realize you need two buttons on a mouse.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> It only took Apple like 20 years to realize you need two buttons on a mouse.


The ORIGINAL mouse, (invented in the 1960s) had three buttons. Apple innovated by reducing the need to one, which STILL is enough for all Mac applications. The other buttons are simply assignable to hot keys (like option/command) and are not actually needed in the Mac environment.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

haha I was more comparing Lyft to Apple Phones and Uber to Android phone manufactures . 

Apple everything just has issues, my wife is an avid Apple Fan Girl (except for phones switched her last year to android and she's never been happier), she has a brand new MacBook that she spent an absurd amount of money on and it's slower and has more issues than my 5 year Dell laptop that also has more features . Shes has a 5 or 6 year beautiful Apple all in one desktop love the way it looks in our house but man everytime I use the damn thing I just think to myself "how do people use these slow cumbersome pos"

I do however have an Ipad and Apple Computer at work I like them but man it's also super slow mobile browsing on the tablet . It's on Verizon and so is my Phone if I do anything web based it always takes longer than if I just did it on my android phone . We're a PC/APPLE/ANDROID house all of them have their benefits (i love apples sync-ability across multiple devices , while both Microsoft and Android have similar features none of them work better than Apple and obviously my wifes Laptop and Desktop are 100x better looking than my PC or Laptop . 
It's all opinion


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Apple innovated by reducing the need to one, which STILL is enough for all Mac applications. The other buttons are simply assignable to hot keys (like option/command) and are not actually needed in the Mac environment.


I simply disagree that this is in any way a good thing. It is extremely user unfriendly to enter data in a spreadsheet, word process, or edit graphics with only one mouse button. Not to mention that there are a lot of of applications you might want to run other than Mac applications.... like videogames. New Mac computers now come with mice with more buttons.

Even the mouse I have for my cell phone has 3 buttons.

The mouse I have on my computer has 7 buttons plus a scroll wheel that moves in 2 directions.


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

I wish Uber would let us know what length of the pax's ride will be ahead of time.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Dr. Doug said:


> I wish Uber would let us know what length of the pax's ride will be ahead of time.


If it's over 45 minutes they do


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Hagong said:


> How original
> View attachment 164960


They copy uber at everything.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I like this.


----------



## curtpete (Feb 19, 2017)

If lyft has this I did not see it 3 weeks ago when my customers destination was 112 miles away. Regards, Curt


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OP, might be a good idea to blot out your rider's pic.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone else getting the long pickup pings (20-30 min), then after accepting it turns to 2-3 mins? Glitch?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Anyone else getting the long pickup pings (20-30 min), then after accepting it turns to 2-3 mins? Glitch?


Yes but I don't accept them. About 5 secs before time to accept runs out it switched to 2 minutes away and I got it.

Maybe crossing with the drive time of ride perhaps.


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Started getting em out here too


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Getting them over here too
Looks like they took it nationwide


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This could actually be a decent feature for both companies if they would make a tiny modification.

Instead of just telling us the ride is longer than 45 minutes (or sometimes 60+ with Uber), just give us a *rough estimate of the mileage and the direction of the ride. *50 miles in one direction is a great ride for some drivers and a deal-breaker for others.

They don't have to give specific destination info, but let us know whether the ride is 40 miles in traffic...or 360 miles of expressway in the opposite direction from where we want to be! Over 45 minutes tells us nothing -- other that we need to call the rider and cherry-pick the ride.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> This could actually be a decent feature for both companies if they would make a tiny modification.
> 
> Instead of just telling us the ride is longer than 45 minutes (or sometimes 60+ with Uber), just give us a *rough estimate of the mileage and the direction of the ride. *50 miles in one direction is a great ride for some drivers and a deal-breaker for others.
> 
> .


I agree with your post. I've been wondering if Uber 45+ means 45-60 since they use 60+ as well. 15 minute increments would be great for planning as well.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> If it's over 45 minutes they do


They did in my market for a little while but have not seen it for a while and I have had a couple 45 minute + rides.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

PTUber said:


> They did in my market for a little while but have not seen it for a while and I have had a couple 45 minute + rides.


I've noticed it works most the time but I've had a few 45min rides with no warning either but they were just over. In Denver 45 minute rides are pretty common since the airport is over 45min away during rush hour


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

I have to decline a few long trips to New York from PHL because I have to wake up early in the morning for my day job programming at Uber headquarter.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jlong105 said:


> I agree with your post. I've been wondering if Uber 45+ means 45-60 since they use 60+ as well. 15 minute increments would be great for planning as well.


Who knows what it means? Probably not even the UberKids know!

Direction is equally important, though.



UberDezNutz said:


> I've noticed it works most the time but I've had a few 45min rides with no warning either but they were just over. In Denver 45 minute rides are pretty common since the airport is over 45min away during rush hour


Same here in Miami, where there are lots of rides that could take 45 minutes.

I had one the other day that told me 60+ minutes and when I picked the ladies up, I was laughing at the long trip notification because it was mostly expressway the whole way. But Uber was right -- the trip did indeed take 64 minutes! (and that was just from the western suburbs to South Beach -- not really what we'd consider a "long ride" at all)


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

How do I know if that Lyft ping 45+ comes with prime time???


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

leosc said:


> How do I know if that Lyft ping 45+ comes with prime time???


It would state both 45+ and prime time in the request.
I have seen them before but they are unicorns.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Be warned I got one earlier this week, only turns out SF to DC (less then 10 miles) . I shouldn’t be surprised, typical Lyft, can’t do anything right even when copying someone else.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> It would state both 45+ and prime time in the request.
> I have seen them before but they are unicorns.


Is the percentage written on the left side or the right side of the 45+?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

leosc said:


> Is the percentage written on the left side or the right side of the 45+?


It is 2 separate lines.
45+ is one line
Prime time rate is right above it I want to say.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> It is 2 separate lines.
> 45+ is one line
> Prime time rate is right above it I want to say.


I have seen many 45+ pings with NO primetime... during rush hour

Maybe it's just traffic ($20 fare)

don't want to take it


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have seen it.
But knowing how Lyft scams, you know it's a rarity.
Maybe 1-2 times I've seen it.


----------

